# Red spot on goldfish... W/Pics



## Mangala (Jul 23, 2006)

...

It looks like each spot is just a couple of red scales. Are you noticing the fish behaving strangely at all, or not eating, or swimming funny? Did the spots JUST appear all of a sudden? Have they grown at all? Do you keep the water changed well, and such?

I say this all because to ME it looks like your fish just have red spots. like, naturally. I could be wrong, though.

If it's anything, it's probably bacterial, and you'll wanna get like a maracyn treatment for it - read the directions on the bottle.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Gold fish will change colors as they mature, also diet plays a roll on goldfish color as well. I have a pond full of gold fish and they change color all the time.


----------



## topfrog007 (Dec 30, 2007)

To be honest I'm not quite sure if they've had them their whole life. They don't seem to be acting strange. I've always had them in a tank which was above my head level. Their tank sat about 7 feet off the ground. I just recently moved them to a normal height tank, 2-3 feet off the ground and noticed the red spots.

So if they start acting strange or if the spots grow then I should start to worry? And if neither of those happen don't worry about it?


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Does it look like there are no scales where the red spots are, as if they gone missing? Or are they still scales? If they dont have scales it looks like an ident in that area. I wouldnt worry so mcuh if they still have the scales. I had a goldfish change from bright orange to deep red in 2 months.


----------



## Mori (Jul 23, 2003)

That doesn't look good, especially showing up on both fish at about the same time. Apparently it's not deadly, but I'd try to figure it out if they were my fish too. I keep goldfish and that's not how I've seen color changes occur. Try a goldfish or koi-specific site--those spots don't look healthy. Try the articles and especially the forums at http://koivet.com/ or http://www.goldfishparadise.com/ .


----------

